# colour enhancers in shrimp food? (what are they called in the ingredients?)



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

If you don't already, keeping your cherries in a tank with a darker substrate can help bring out deeper reds. Not sure about any chemical color enhancers, though...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Astaxanthin (pronounced /æstəˈzænθɨn/) is a carotenoid. It belongs to a larger class of phytochemicals known as terpenes. It is classified as a xanthophyll, which means "yellow leaves". Like many carotenoids, it is a colorful, lipid-soluble pigment. Astaxanthin is found in microalgae, yeast, salmon, trout, krill, shrimp, crayfish, crustaceans, and the feathers of some birds. It provides the red color of salmon meat and cooked shellfish. 

Just love the Wikipedia!!!

So look for foods with these ingredients.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder.. if it doesn't say Astaxathin in the ingredients but it labels the things astaxathin is found in.. 

Would a product that says it has Astaxathin have more of the caratenoid than a product that just lists things that have astaxathin in it.. ughh.. if only they just said Astaxathin in the ingredients for Fluval Shrimp Granules lol (considering whether to buy it or not to make my shrimp darker)

I know for sure that the Hikari Shrimp Cuisine has the asthaxathin (because it is listed in the ingredients) but I'm unsure of whether Fluval Shrimp Granules will offer a good amount of astaxathin.. (it has the stuff that astaxanthin is found in like krill and yeast extract and etc)

Any comments XD?


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Selective breeding is the best way to enhance any color for shrimps, it just takes some time. With color enhacing food the color of the shrimps will slowy fade away if you stop feeding them. Or you can go the easy route and just buy shrimps that are already been selectivly breed already, they just cost a litte bit more $$$$.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Do those foods really make a difference? Anyone seen definitive proof?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen forum posts (with pics) that say when they fed their Yellow Shrimp with food containing Astaxanthin that their Yellow Shrimp turned green or blue.

So yes I'm sure the foods with Astaxanthin would make a difference.

I'm hoping they'll bring out the red in my Red Cherry Shrimp *crosses fingers*

I recently ordered some Hikari Shrimp Cuisine from ebay so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the best way to get the best colors out of your RCS is to get some Taiwan Painted Fire Reds.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds expensive ): I think I'll gamble on genetic luck and raise healthy new generations with good food to bring out their colour (hopefully it'll work out ;o)


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's my colony of RCS after 1 year. Most were not very red and there were a lot of wild-type looking ones as well. A few were very red though. No special food, just keeping all the red ones together.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

shrimpzhu said:


> I'm looking for food that would enhance the colour of my cherry red shrimp


I use frozen organic spinach to enhance shrimp color. Grab a chunk and drop it into boiling water for 3 minutes. Drain the water, then spread the spinach out in a Ziplock bag. Put the bag into a freezer. At meal time, cut up a piece of spinach and re-seal the Ziplock bag. Here is one of my fire red shrimps:


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c8/NatuRose-c64.html


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you shooting with a microscope!?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

zdnet said:


> I use frozen organic spinach to enhance shrimp color. Grab a chunk and drop it into boiling water for 3 minutes. Drain the water, then spread the spinach out in a Ziplock bag. Put the bag into a freezer. At meal time, cut up a piece of spinach and re-seal the Ziplock bag. Here is one of my fire red shrimps:


That macro is so macro it's micro.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

1987 said:


> Are you shooting with a microscope!?


No, it was nothing fancy. Just the Nikon macro lens AF-S Micro Nikkor 60mm f/2.8G ED attached to a D90 body which remotely controls the SB-900 flash.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> That macro is so macro it's micro.


Yes, the Nikon macro lens AF-S Micro Nikkor 60mm f/2.8G ED is like magic!


----------

